# Where do you want to travel to?



## angularvelocity

I want to go to; 
Germany some day and admire the castles, people, and culture.
Vatican city - oh my that would be such an eye opener., and Rome in general.
England to see some of the architecture of older churches.
Mayan Temples/Ruins
Japan - and see some of their architecture
And of course EGYPT!!!!!!!!! Pyramids fascinate me like no other.

Where would you want to go? And what would you want to see/do?


----------



## vanWinchester

I really much dig some of your choices. Mostly...everything? 



avalanche183 said:


> Where would you want to go? And what would you want to see/do?


*Japan:* The culture is just the kill. I wanna see a Hanami, Shinto Temples and tons of other stuff <3 
*Scotland / Ireland: *The architecture, castles, graveyards, everything.
*Egypt:* Ah, old architecture such as temples, pyramids and sphinx. Gotta love it
*Italy:* Okay, admitted, been there a lot of times already, but I always wanna go again *grin*
*USA:* Been there already, too, but I wanna see MOAR! Seriously, there are some very interesting places

Everything else I am open for I guess. 
Oh and +1 for the thread ^.~


----------



## imru2

I gotta agree, I love all your choices. 
Japan was tons of fun, but I would love to return. As for the US, I've traveled all around a great deal but yes, there are some really nifty places here. Currently, I'm hell-bent on seeing the UK and trying to spend some time there.


----------



## mcgooglian

Anywhere I haven't been yet.


----------



## SummoningDark

mcgooglian said:


> Anywhere I haven't been yet.


Yeah me too, in particular this means Russia, Iceland, Canada, Argentina....


----------



## Happy

I'd love to visit my cousins in Norway.


----------



## Closet Extrovert

I would like to travel wherever I can and as much as I can...it would make life so much more interesting...


----------



## εmptε

*Japan: My all time favorite place
Italy: S: 
Spain: YAI!
Brazil: Hehehe
*


----------



## WickedQueen

I plan to visit Borobudur Temple (Central Java) next August.




















And Bali next December (or January).


----------



## Medora

The only country I have visited is the Philippines (twice), but not due to lack of interest; rather, I want to get through college and have a career before I launch a trip around the world, as I indicated an interest in doing in my introduction topic. Also in my introduction topic, I implied that Japan is one of the first countries I want to visit. Besides Japan, countries on the top of my list are India, France, Mongolia, China, and Italy.


----------



## Linesky

I wanted to go to Spain or the UK this summer.
...

(General answer to a general question: Almost everywhere)


----------



## vt1099ace

Ok, try space..

Not the edge of atmospere quicky ride Branson proposes for commercial flights from the X-prise.

But REAL, golfing on the moon space.


----------



## Jrquinlisk

vt1099ace said:


> Ok, try space..
> 
> Not the edge of atmospere quicky ride Branson proposes for commercial flights from the X-prise.
> 
> But REAL, golfing on the moon space.


The moon? _Please_. I'm _starting_ from Mars. Alpha Centauri, here I come!

In all seriousness, I've always wanted to check out Ireland, France, Japan, and Russia. Mostly, though, I just want to travel. Doesn't matter so much where. Just wander the earth, meet people, get in adventures...


----------



## vt1099ace

Jrquinlisk said:


> The moon? _Please_. I'm _starting_ from Mars. Alpha Centauri, here I come!
> 
> In all seriousness, I've always wanted to check out Ireland, France, Japan, and Russia. Mostly, though, I just want to travel. Doesn't matter so much where. Just wander the earth, meet people, get in adventures...


moons a start, have to take the photo op ofcourse...from there, sure mars but not that wussy poke you nose into space trip Branson wants to do....I MEAN REAL MANLY SPACE ! :crazy:

but for now, the grand world tour..by boat and motorbike. AND absolutely NO AIRPLANE (trains ok when there's no alternative), where's the fun of passing 30.000 ft over something? Total sensory immersion man!...see it, smell it, touch it...EXPERIENCE IT!...uh, but not in space :tongue:


----------



## ChaosRegins

*Let's see: Japan, England, France, China, India and Spain. There's more places I just can't think of any now.*


----------



## CJay3113

I want to travel to the past. Like maybe 15 years ago. But the equipment just isn't available now..

Australia, Japan, Canada, and England are my main goals.


----------



## hotgirlinfl

I want to travel to Austrillia someday


----------



## Jeff05

Chichentza, Mexico
Colosseum, Italy
Tajmahal, India
Great Wall of China
The Acropolis,Greece
Alhambra, Spain
Angkor, Cambodia
Statues of Easter, Chile
Kiyomizu Temple, Japan
Kremlin St., Brasil
Neuchwanstein Castle, Germany
Pyramids of Giza, Egypt
Stonehenge, United Kingdom


----------



## nazaare

i like egypt much


----------



## decided

I really really really want to see all of *Turkey*!


----------



## KrystRay

I went to the Galapagos Islands last year. I want to go back!


----------



## Darkestblue

xezene said:


> Some place green and peaceful. Hopefully by water.
> 
> New Zealand and Oregon are at the top of my list.


Next time you find yourself on the Oregon coast, head up north and check out Long Beach in Washington. Hell, just do a run of the whole coast through Oregon and Washington. So nice.


----------



## Schadenfreude

Rome is a pretty nice place.


----------



## Nomenclature

Scotland and then Paris, foooooooolllllllll. <3 <3 <3 <3


----------



## MisaTange

Japan
Russia
Italy
Greece
China
England
Scotland


----------



## RedDeath9

First and foremost, Virginia Beach. Later at some point, I'd like to visit the Scandinavian countries.


----------



## Whimsical

Guys, you HAVE to google map this street (Pöschenriedstrasse, Lenk im Simmental, BE, Schweiz) and use street view at the end of the street - I swear you won't regret this! The views there are absolutely awe-inspiring and stunning. I would love to travel in cities like Colmar - Germany and Bighton - England. God, I would love to travel throughout Europe though!


----------



## Zic

NYC
Toronto
Vancouver
random small US towns in rectangular states
London
Hamburg
Prague... again [car travel distance, I am a lucky bastard]
Dublin
Australia
Hong Kong
Nauru

These would be on the top of my list.
But it's not really the places that matter, it's the scenery, the feel of a place. That's why I don't really like air travel. I'd much rather drive a car; I'd like to drive throughout my continent, that would be an experience. It's certainly doable.


----------



## Iraneken

I'd like to go to Poland someday, the Polish are people i admire.


----------



## obz900

I would like to go everywhere on earth if I had the chance. But to be realistic, I definitely plan on traveling to Alaska sometime in the near future. Italy is also beautiful. I've been there once but will definitely be returning.


----------



## Red Panda

Foreign countries:
Scandinavia
Netherlands
Spain
Portugal
Germany
Finland
Japan
any exotic island would be great


in my country (Greece): Euritania, Macedonia, islands and Crete's countryside


----------



## SirDude

Right now I have my heart set on Asia. I started studying Mandarin earlier this year since it takes so long (for me at least) to learn. Not making much ground. :crying: Which this might be a good thing, since I think it's more likely that I will get to visit Japan before I get to the Mandarin speaking countries. 

* = places highest on my list right now. 

Japan* (plus the string of islands that run south from the mouth of Tokyo Bay)
Korea
China* (including Hong Kong) 
Laos
Vietnam
Cambodia
Thailand 

Then down to Malaysia and Singapore, from there I would have to find a way to fit in, The Philippines and Indonesia. 

Plus, I would like to see 

Guam
Micronesia* 
Papua New Guinea
Australia 
New Zealand

And we can't leave off all the places in the US to still left to visit. Plus, I would like to add, I did not snub Europe and Central America, "Been there, Done That, Got the Damn Sticker", but I do want to go back, I missed Sweden, Italy and Greece. And I would like to see more of Switzerland / the Alps. 

OK, I think I covered just about 80 of the world, time for me to get packing, or at least back to work to earn the fat bank roll to finance this wet dream. 

Happy Sailing!

SD.


----------



## Veritas

In descending order: 
1. New Zealand
2. Switzerland 
3. UK
4. Finland 
5. Germany
6. Canada
7. Austria
8. Italy
8. Norway
9. Iceland
10. Chile

Trip to Europe is forthcoming in about a year, so about 70 percent of these will be covered....


----------



## Jojo

My list:
1.Greece
2.Israel
3.Lebanon
4.Egypt
5.Ukraine(It's been 20 years)
6. Poland
7.Brazil
8.Japan
9.Greenland
10.India


----------



## Outcode

I traveled to Italy earlier this summer and absolutely loved it. I've already made up my mind to go back one day, soon hopefully. I've been to Vietnam when I was younger but maybe I'll go back there too, one day. I'd really like to travel to Canada, Japan, and France (I've been to the airport there, but that doesn't really count). roud:


----------



## krystal

I'd love to visit China Japan Korea


----------



## kiwigrl

Everywhere except those countries where they seem to particularly hate women (ie Iraq etc... I'm not wearing a bloody burkha either).
I specifically want to see Italy, everything about it interests me. 
I want to visit America again. 
I want to see Canada, especially the train that goes through the mountains to Lake Louise (my in laws showed me photos from this trip they did), 
I want to take my family to UK as well and introduce them to all of my aunts/uncles/cousins over there, and I want to see Egypt for the pyramids etc. 

But I would almost jump on a plane and go anywhere, because I love new experiences, new landscapes, new cultures, oh and I love hearing other people's accents!


----------

